# Corn Fun!!!



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I was just going to upload a video of my girls and I found this on my youtube channel!!! I love this video!!! They're having such a blast.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is so cute!!! My boys LOVE corn!!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Haha reminds me when I give them a boiled egg!! Do u think rats could eat polenta??? It's like grits but we cook it for like 45 minutes  since its cooked it should kill any mold fit? I heard dried corn is bad for ratties...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Well this was fresh cooked corn on the cob. I let it cool down and gave it to them they didn't seem bothered by it at all. I don't see why they couldn't but I'm not an expert. I know everyone is anti corn when it comes to rats but it was just a treat.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

zurfaces said:


> Well this was fresh cooked corn on the cob. I let it cool down and gave it to them they didn't seem bothered by it at all. I don't see why they couldn't but I'm not an expert. I know everyone is anti corn when it comes to rats but it was just a treat.


Dried corn is bad, fresh corn is okay in moderation.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh ya, I wasn't saying fresh corn was bad! Fresh corn is fine and fun it looks like  I was talking about boiled dry corn and asking if it was okay..



. Generally it's boiled for a reaalllyyy long time,and its a favorite of mine,.... Anyone know?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I just didn't know if you thought mine was the dried corn you'd get for birds or something. I know you can't give those to rats but about dried corn products I don't know.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Ya...like I said, this kind is the stuff you use in grits ... And corn bread! I wonder if because its human grade it's ok 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> Ya...like I said, this kind is the stuff you use in grits ... And corn bread! I wonder if because its human grade it's ok
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://www.rmca.org/Articles/corn.htm

http://www.aflasafe.com/c/document_library/get_file?p_l_id=524558&folderId=772845&name=DLFE-4692.pdf

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168160507003984

http://aem.asm.org/content/59/9/2864.full.pdf


So after reading the articles above I'm reconsidering eating any corn products myself. Essentially corn grows mold and it produces mycotoxins (aflatoxin and fumonisin) which are carcinogens (rats are very sensitive to the types found in corn) from the article I've read they are very stable in heat, especially on dried corn products such as grits. I know almost all rat foods have corn products in it, even Harlan Teklad has corn in it. It's entirely up to you whether you want to feed it to them or not but considering the information I just read it will increase their risks of cancer.



> Finally, within the limits of this study, no treatments
> appeared to efficiently eliminate FB1 (fumonisinb1), because of its thermostability. This physical property, enhanced by the matrix
> effect, was also encountered for some other mycotoxins:
> zearalenone did not completely decompose during heat
> ...



http://www.rmca.org/Articles/corn.htm


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Darn... I don't have enough time to look into this more, but I guess for now, its a definite no! 

Ideally I would like to avoid giving the girls lab blocks and give the a fresh diet, but now I can't  too time consuming, I barely feed myself lolm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> Darn... I don't have enough time to look into this more, but I guess for now, its a definite no!
> 
> Ideally I would like to avoid giving the girls lab blocks and give the a fresh diet, but now I can't  too time consuming, I barely feed myself lolm
> 
> ...



Oh trust me I did plenty of looking. I looked enough to make me hate corn and I love me some corn.


----------

